# Dynamische & Fixe Breite



## aKraus (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgenden Aufbau:


```
<div id="header">
    <div id="head_left"></div>
    <div id="head_middle"></div>
    <div id="head_right"><div>
</div>
```
 
CSS:

```
#header {
 width:98%;
 height:152px;
 margin: 0px auto;
}
#head_left {
 background-image:url('pic/templategold_1.png');
 width:26px;
 height:152px;
 float:left;
}
#head_middle {
 background-image:url('pic/templategold_2.png');
 height:152px;
 float:left;
}
#head_right {
 background-image:url('pic/templategold_3.png');
 width:26px;
 height:152px;
 float:left;
}
```
 
ich will jetzt, dass links und rechts jeweils eine Grafik mit fester bereite angezeigt wird und die Mitte soll mit einer Grafik ausgefüllt werden - also sozusagen gezogen werden. Nur die Frage ist, wie ich das mache.


----------



## Maik (10. Januar 2008)

Hi,

nimm mal folgende Änderungen im Stylesheet und HTML-Code vor:


```
#header {
 width:98%;
 height:152px;
 margin: 0px auto;
}

#head_left {
background-image: url('pic/templategold_1.png');
width:26px;
height:152px;
float:left;
}

#head_middle {
background-image: url('pic/templategold_2.png');
height:152px;
margin:0 26px;
}

#head_right{
background-image: url('pic/templategold_2.png');
width:26px;
height:152px;
float:right;
}
```


```
<div id="header">
    <div id="head_left"></div>  
    <div id="head_right"></div>
    <div id="head_middle"></div>
</div>
```
Außerdem hast du das DIV *#head_right* nicht ordnungsgemäß geschlossen, denn im schliessenden *</div>*-Tag fehlt der Schrägstrich.


----------

